# Tarantulas of South Africa!



## Ricki123 (May 14, 2008)

Hey peeps, im heading out to south africa in August for a conservation experience as you can see from my signature and i'm hoping i'll see plenty of T's out there in their natural habitat.

But i don't know what species are indigenous to South Africa.... i know theres mostly baboons out there, but what species?


----------



## Travis K (May 14, 2008)

I am so jealous, but glad you get the opportunity.


----------



## apidaeman (May 14, 2008)

Wonderful, enjoy the trip.

Perhaps someday T's won't have to be noted as WC or CB. Captive breeding efforts are well established and going strong for many species. So someday the wild specimens can be left as they are, *in the wild*.


----------



## smof (May 14, 2008)

Awesome, you will have a wicked time. I spent 5 weeks in RSA doing conservation stuff back in 2004 and it was the best month of my life!

I only saw one T while I was there but it was a beauty...



















I've been reliably told this is an _Augacephalus junodi_ and apparently they are quite widespread in RSA. There is a related species also from _Augacephalus_ in the hobby which looks very similar.

This one was found in a burrow in the lawn of our house. We never saw any Ts out and about, we had to go looking for her. You might have more luck than me as I left at the beginning of August which is just as it was starting to get hot.


----------



## betuana (May 14, 2008)

*Lucky!*

You are so lucky! If I had the funds and the time to spare I have several conservation projects that I know accept volunteers in the South Africa area that I'd LOVE to go spent time at. I just don't have the several months and necessary funding available to go. Someday maybe....

Have a great time on your trip!


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 14, 2008)

Here's a cool site for you to look at in preparation for your trip. 

Here

I've always wanted to see some _Harpactirella_ in person, you might get the chance... (Just don't get bit!)

-Sean


----------



## jukahman (May 16, 2008)

IM SOOO jealous...hehehe


----------



## OldHag (May 16, 2008)

I have been looking for a male A. junodi for YEARS... My poor female will die a virgin 
Thats a gorgeous tarantula!  sigh


----------



## smof (May 16, 2008)

OldHag said:


> I have been looking for a male A. junodi for YEARS... My poor female will die a virgin
> Thats a gorgeous tarantula!  sigh


Aw that's a shame. They are a beautiful species and this one was very calm when we held it. How is the temperment of yours? I think there are some of this species being bred in the hobby, maybe just in RSA at the moment, but hopefully  in a few years they will be a lot more common.


----------



## ahas (May 16, 2008)

That' s really beautiful T!  I' ve never seen an Augacephalus junodi even in photo before.  Just now!


----------



## AubZ (May 17, 2008)

Where in South Africa are you coming?
Send me PM and who knows, maybe we can meet when you come.
It is illegal to keep any South African Baboon Spiders here without permits, but you can still see them in their natural habitat.
Hope you enjoy.


----------



## pinkfoot (May 17, 2008)

AubZ said:


> Where in South Africa are you coming?
> Send me PM and who knows, maybe we can meet when you come.
> It is illegal to keep any South African Baboon Spiders here without permits, but you can still see them in their natural habitat.
> Hope you enjoy.


 














..........


----------



## pinkfoot (May 17, 2008)

Ricki123 said:


> Hey peeps, im heading out to south africa in August for a conservation experience as you can see from my signature and i'm hoping i'll see plenty of T's out there in their natural habitat.
> 
> But i don't know what species are indigenous to South Africa.... i know theres mostly baboons out there, but what species?


_Augacephalus junodi
Augacephalus mozambique
Harpactira curator
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
Ceratogyrus hamiltoni
Ceratogyrus darlingi
_
OP - 

These are some of the names I've heard, though they are not in the hobby, (here in SA,) so I sadly know more about exotics than I do about our own indigenous group! Try baboon.de for more info. I haven't used it in years, but 
the site used to really informative on this group of spids.


----------



## AubZ (May 17, 2008)

Hehe Pinkfoot.

I think that C darlingi is available in the hobby, but the rest not.
There were a group of guys here I think within the last 2 years and they collected Baboon spiders at a nature reserve and got caught.   They had heavy fines imposed on them.    They are really strict down here, so you won't find many in the hobby.
We even battle to get permits to keep them.


----------



## smof (May 17, 2008)

So we can keep South African species in Europe and America, but you guys in South Africa can't? Man that's a bit lame!


----------



## AubZ (May 17, 2008)

Hehe, yeah I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Fishstix (Jul 17, 2008)

there is a place in S.A that you can find the most beautiful of all baboon spiders (harpactira anyway) that i've ever seen. If someone will try explain how to post pics I'll share the photo's of the best kept secret in S.A this one beats some of the top looking spiders in the world


----------



## Fishstix (Jul 17, 2008)

here is a little hint ...... eastern cape ;P


----------



## smartie (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey ricky
Here is also a nice link that lists south african species.  Its an south african version of arachnoboards, talk to the people there.  Im sure they will be very helpfull in telling you where certain species can be found etc!http://www.tarantulas.co.za/forum/viewthread.php?forum_id=19&thread_id=449


----------



## pinkfoot (Jul 19, 2008)

smof said:


> So we can keep South African species in Europe and America, but you guys in South Africa can't? Man that's a bit lame!


Out of the mouths of babes...


----------

